# kéne és kellene



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Mi különbséget láttok a _kéne _és a _kellene _igealakok között, használatuk szempontjából?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Nekem az első különbség abban látszik, hogy a _kéne_ (mivel rövidebb forma) valószínűleg a _kellene_ beszédben használt rövidített alakja, tehát írásban (de választékosabb stílusban sehogy sem) nem használnám.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna, 

Én is így látom, de utóbb az a benyomásom mintha a _kéne _teret hódítana írott szövegben is (legalább is az interneten), de lehet hogy csak látszat ... 

Az érdekesség kedvéért, hallottam olyat is hogy _kén _(meg _vón _volna helyett), de ezek nyelvjárási változatok.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A "kéne" kollokviális, beszéltnyelvi, illetve tájnyelvi alak. A köznyelvi, írott nyelvi alak a "kellene".

A "kéne" önmagában nem stigmatizált, azaz nem tükröz műveletlenséget (szemben a suksüköléssel/nákolással), de a "kellene" a norma.

A "kéne" rövidebb, ezért SMS-ben, fórumokon, chat-ben, tehát gyors írásos kommunikációban nagy a nyomás, hogy a hosszú "kellene" helyett ezt a rövid alakot használja a beszélő.

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Szerintem csupán rövidítés és ugyanazt jelenti. Minek mondjanak valamit hosszan, ha rövidebben is egyértelmű és ugyanazt jelenti hatás.

kellene -> kéne
tégedet -> téged
vagyok -> vok
a háznak az ajtaja -> a ház ajtaja


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Minek mondjanak valamit hosszan, ha rövidebben is egyértelmű és ugyanazt jelenti hatás. (...) vagyok -> vok



A *"vok"* rövidebb, de pont nem egyértelmű, mert ez az elterjedt magyar kiejtése a "wok" edénynek.

A szavaknak nem csak hossza és jelentése van, hanem bizonyos regisztere is.



Akitlosz said:


> Minek mondjanak valamit hosszan, ha rövidebben  is egyértelmű és ugyanazt jelenti hatás. (...) a háznak  az ajtaja -> a ház ajtaja



Milyen érdekes, hogy az "ez ügyben" esetben pont visszafelé érvelsz: legyen feltétlenül hosszabb ("ebben az ügyben").

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Szerintem csupán rövidítés és ugyanazt jelenti. Minek mondjanak valamit hosszan, ha rövidebben is egyértelmű és ugyanazt jelenti hatás.


Ha mindenki ezt gondolná, akkor a hosszabb alakokat már senki nem használná! 

Egyébként épp a hatás nem ugyanaz (ha a jelentésben nincs is különbség) és szerintem mindegyik általad említett pár különbözik egy kicsit egymástól is: 


Akitlosz said:


> kellene -> kéne --- a hétköznapi szóhasználat része, nem a választékos beszédé, de a közvetlensége inkább természetes, mint más - a különbség miatt nem tekinthető egymással felcserélhetőnek
> tégedet -> téged --  sok különbség nincs a kettő között, bár az utóbbi időnként tud "szebben hangzani" ("Téged/et választalak".)
> vagyok -> vok -- egyáltalán nem felcserélhető szerintem a kettő, az utóbbi amolyan SMS stílus, kicsit bugyuta, jópofáskodó rövítésnek érzem (szóban még azok se mondanák valószínűleg, akik így írják időnként... és biztos nem a feletteseiknek vagy a szüleiknek írják így ->  roskadozik a rá rakodott stiláris többlettől,)
> a háznak az ajtaja -> a ház ajtaja -- ezek között szinte semmi különbség nincs, tehát sokkal könnyebben felcserélhetők, mint bármelyik az előzőek közül.


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> ... de utóbb az a benyomásom mintha a _kéne _teret hódítana írott szövegben is (legalább is az interneten), de lehet hogy csak látszat ...



A neten egészen biztosan terjed, mert a net tartalmának javát nem a szerkesztőségi cikkek adják, hanem a fórumok, blogok, satöbbi, ahol szinte az SMS-nyelvig egyszerűsödnek a dolgok.

nem kéne: 4 890 000 találat
nem kellene: 4 070 000 találat

Ha viszont leszűkítjük a keresést csak a mek.oszk.hu-ra (magyar elektronikus könyvtár; a keresésben így adva meg: "site:mek.oszk.hu"), ahol kiadói kontrollon átment igényes irodalmi szövegek vannak, akkor más az arány:

"nem kellene": 5 350 találat
"nem kéne": 1 260 találat

Beszédben én szinte mindig azt mondom, hogy "kéne"; ha tolmácsolok, szinte mindig azt mondom, hogy "kellene" -- kivétel, ha érzékeltetni akarom a felszólaló közvetlen, esetleg indulatos stílusát. De ez el is mond mindent: az irodalmi/művelt norma a "kellene"; nem stigmatizált írásban sem a "kéne", de nem semleges az értéke, hanem közvetlenebb, élőnyelvibb stílust ad a szövegnek és e szerint, e célra kell használni; beszédben szinte a "kéne" tekinthető normának, kivéve a kifejezetten művelt, igényes beszélők esetében.

Nagyanyám még a "kék", sőt, "kík" alakot használta: "ki kík mönni a piacra, mer' nem lösz mit főrakni a parhetra pöszörögni..." -- ami bizonyosan a "kellenék" rövidítése volt...

A trend valószínűleg az, hogy a "kéne" egyre gyakoribb és elfogadottabb lesz, de egyelőre az ember a saját írásában azt veszi figyelembe, ahogy a kifejezés most hangzik, és nem azt, ahogy húsz év múlva fog.

Egyébként könnyű felülni annak, hogy "ami rövidebb és ugyanazt jelenti, az jobb". Ez valóban fontos trend minden nyelvben (lásd a sztenderd spanyol "alrededor" szót, ami a kiejtésben már gyakran "alredor",  sőt, majd félmillió találat is van rá).  A magyarban a "hodi utu rea" => "hadiútra" jó példa erre. Csakhogy a puszta gyakorlati logikától függetlenül minden alaknak megvan a maga stílus- és regiszterértéke. Ezt érdemes (persze nem kötelező) figyelembe venni. Azaz: nem dogmakérdés, nem nyelvhatalmi kérdés, nem akadémiai kérdés, hanem nyelvhasználati kérdés; egyéni döntés, választás kérdése. Aki azt írja az önéletrajzába, hogy "ötödéves egyetemista vok", annak semmilyen akadémia nem küld bírósági idézést; legfeljebb nem veszik föl újságíró-gyakornoknak. Joga van a beszélt nyelvet használni, de ehhez más jog is társul: joga van elviselni a következményeket, ha nem a megfelelő regisztert használja a megfelelő helyen.

* A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

1. S ki nem tud megkülönböztetni egy igét egy főnévtől? Ráadásul egy nem elterjedt főnévtől.
2. Kettő különböző dolog a tényleges nyelvhasználat és a nyelvtani szabályok.

Akinek ez a különbség ennyire nem világos gondoljon a közúti közlekedésre!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> 1. S ki nem tud megkülönböztetni egy igét egy főnévtől? Ráadásul egy nem elterjedt főnévtől.



Az, akinek nincs hozzá elég kontextusa. Egyébiránt csupán a Te állításodat cáfoltam, miszerint a "vok" egyértelmű. Nem az.

*A.*


----------



## zoetsa

A kéne/kellene elsősorban stilisztikai kérdés, de a ház ajtaja/a háznak az ajtaja bizonyos esetekben egyáltalán nem felcserélehető, és ez már grammatikai különbség!


----------



## ib343

Még egy szempont van. Mivel a kell ige feltételes módú alakjáról van szó, ha valaki utána akar nézni, akkor pl. az Értelmező kéziszótárban csak a "kell" igét találja meg, a többit neki kell összeraknia. A kéne nem annyira választékos. Szóval a szöveg stílusán múlik, hogy melyik a jobb.


----------

